# Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut



## Hasenbein (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier. Habe dieses Forum auf der suche nach Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden. 

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe mich geärgert das sich keiner um den Teich im Garten meiner Freundin gekümmert hat und nun versuche ich den wieder mal auf fordermann zu bringen. Der Teich hat ca. 2,5m³ und es hat sich ca. 2 Jahre keiner drum gekümmert. Es waren noch ca. 10 Fische drin. Den __ Goldfisch habe ich noch erkannt die anderen kenne ich nicht, werde da mal Fotos reinstellen und hoffe es kann mir wer sagen was für Fische das sind. An Pflanzen sind Seerosen drin und was was ich nicht kenne.

Habe dann einen Filter (Libbel 4000) mit einen Pumpe (ca. 1,8m³/h) und einer 11 Watt UVC Lampe installiert. Teich belüfter ist bestellt.
Dann noch Fische gekauft (3 Goldorfen, und noch 7 andere dessen Name ich vergessen  habe hoffe über Bilder kann mir auch wer sagen wie die heißen)

Der Teich hat zwei Probleme:
1. Schlamm
2. undicht, verliert ca. 10 cm an Höhe (Die fehlenden 10 cm Höhenstand sind in den 2,5m³ Volumen noch nicht eingerechnet)

Für den Schlamm habe ich mal Slugde away gekauft und werde noch einen Schlammsauger selberbauen (kostet micht ca. 20€)  
Um das Loch zu finden werde ich mal die Kondensmilchmethode testen.
Ich will noch (Eleocharis acicularis) Nadelsimse pflanzen.
Will mir noch Wassertest kaufen aber was macht sinn und was nicht?
Was kann ich sonst noch tun? 
Was kann ich noch so Füttern außer die Futtersticks und Flocken?

Bin für Hilfe dankbar.

Euer Daniel


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird tortzdem alles gut*

Hallo Daniel,

Fotos wären wirklich nicht schlecht; auch vom Teich!  

Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle mit wenig Erfahrung und den geschilderten Problemen zuerst die Probleme gelöst und dann neue Fische gekauft :?
Die Orfen werden für Deinen Teich schnell zu groß. Die 10 Fische hätten sicherlich auch erstmal gelangt... vermehren sich ja meist recht gut 
Wassertest machen Sinn für Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak/Ammonium, pH, Kh, O2 um einmal die allerwichtigsten zu nennen.
Ich empfehle Dir dafür Tröpfchentest, möglichst von der Firma JBL.
Soll keine Werbung sein  Bitte schau auf das MHD!
Das Füttern würde ich nicht übertreiben. Oft fallen genug Insekten und anderes Kleingetier in den Teich. Zuviel Futter sorgt wieder für zuviel Nährstoffe im Teichwasser und damit zu mehr Algen, wenn man nicht genug Pflanzen im Teich hat.

Ich würde mich daran machen, das Loch schnellstmöglich aufzuspüren und den Wasserverlust dadurch abzustellen. 
Viele Teiche funktionieren am Besten, wenn man sie einfach in Ruhe läßt. 
Was genau war denn mit dem Teich nicht in Ordnung bevor Du Dich gekümmert hast? Was hat Dich so "geärgert"? Massensterben? Grüne Suppe?


----------



## Dr.J (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

@all an dieser Stelle

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem MICROBE - LIFT SLUDGE AWAY????


----------



## Hasenbein (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Es war wenig O2 im Teich und warn mal viele mehr Fische drin und das Wasser war trüb und die Pflanzen wucherten wie wild. Alles war dreckig und das fand ich schade jetzt wir da mal aufgeräumt. Als ich mir überlegt habe was noch zu tun ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen das ich die Fische zuschnell gekauft habe. Fotos gibts nächste Woche.


----------



## Hasenbein (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Habe das jetrzt mal in der Testphase. Werde dann am Wochende mehr sagen können.


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Moin Daniel,

wahrscheinlich wäre eine Reduzierung der Fische und etwas Schlammabsaugung schon ausreichend gewesen. :?
Aber jetzt ist's ja eh zu spät.
Ich hoffe, Du hast soviele Pflanzen wie möglich aufgehoben/wieder eingesetzt und den Teich nicht wortwörtlich "geschrubbt"!?
Wenn bei der Aktion Wasser abgelassen wurde, ist es für die Teichbiologie hilfreich, wenn sie nicht mit komplett neuem Wasser durchstarten muss, sondern wenigstens teilweise wieder "Altwasser" im Teich landet.


----------



## Hasenbein (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Ja habe noch reichlich Wasserpflanzen drin gelassen und das meiste Wasser gesammelt und wieder zurücklaufen lassen.


----------



## Hasenbein (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal was amteich gemacht und es wird immer besser. Habe das Loch gefunden und jetzt ist mehr Wasser drin, ich glaube es läuft noch ganz wehnig heraus oder sehr langsam. Das flicken war nicht so ganz einfach, werde noch mal was nach kleben. 
Heute habe ich noch neue Pflanzen eingesetzt. 
Morgen gibt es Fotos!
Hier mal der ungefähre Fische besatz:
4 x __ Shubunkin
4-6 x Schleierschwänze
3 x Sarasa Komet
3 x Goldorfen
3 - 5 Goldfische

Dann bis morgen


----------



## StefanS (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*



			
				Hasenbein schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gibt es Fotos!



Wie schön ! Hat ja auch bestens geklappt + so zuverlässig.

Da macht sich jemand ohne jede Ahnung an einem eingefahrenen Teich zu schaffen und schrubbt ihn so richtig schön sauber ! Statt 10 Fischen hat er dann 20 Exemplare in 2,5 m³.

MICROBE - LIFT SLUDGE AWAY, muss ja toll werden, erst recht bei einem Schlammsauger für 20 €.

Da schlägt jemand alle Ratschläge (und zwar die guten !) von Annett in den Wind. Kann ich nur sagen: Weiter so !

Besonders interessieren würde mich allerdings, wie er den angeblichen Sauerstoffmangel im Teich diagnostiziert hat. Oder was er mit den Messergebnissen ausgedehnter Tröpfchentest anzufangen gedenkt.

Chacun à son goût !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Moin Stefan,

ruhig Blut. 

Soweit ich das aus den etwas wirren Sätzen lesen konnte, lief die Schrubbaktion und der Fischkauf VOR der Anmeldung im Forum oder zumindest vor dem ersten Post oben. :?
Geht ja vielen so.. leider! 

Und die Fotos.. naja, entweder er hat Besseres zu tun oder hat es einfach vergessen. 
Was solls....


----------



## Hasenbein (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Keine Ahnung und hoffe es wird trotzdem alles gut*

Die Fotos habe ich an dem genannten Terim in einem extra Thema rein gestellt!!
Sonnst noch danke für die Hilfe. Ist alles recht gut geworden.


----------

